# Do I need TRT? Blood work inside



## HereIam (Jul 28, 2016)

Age: 30
Height: 5'9
Waist: 34"
Weight: 185
Bodyfat: Around 13-14 I believe

Hair: No facial hair can't grow sideburns. Little chin hair. Hair on head is fine grows quickly. Nothing much on arms, decent amount on legs. Nothing on chest or back.
Carrying fat: Mostly in the glutes and stomach. Little on upper chest and some on low back.

Health: Tired alot, depressed feeling, weakness, moodiness.
RX/OTC: Nothing. Ever. Not even weed.
Diet: Clean usual. Go out to eat sometimes. Never drink sodas, avoid most stuff in a box. A lot of chicken, salmon, complex carbs, etc.
Training: Light weights, don't train heavy often. 4-5 days a week. Haven't been lately due to energy and mood.
Testes ache: Never
Erections: Nothing in the morning, low interest in sex. Not bad to the point of ED. And I've been married almost 9 years


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 28, 2016)

405ng/dl puts you above the Hypogonadal range so you technically don't fall in the range where most docs will treat your with TRT.  But your levels are low for your age.  You should be closer to 600ng/dl.

You might want to consider a HPTA Restart.  But your blood work got me wondering about something else.  I would like to see your Iron, Ferritin and B12 levels.  I wonder if you might be anemic.  Do you get much red meat in your diet or other foods rich in iron?


----------



## HereIam (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank for the quick feedback!

Last Feb I had lab work done and levels came back at 264 (different test site) and 2 years before that they came back at 224. 

I went to a anti aging clinic and they have prescribed me test c 150mg weekly, hcg, and anastrolze. The doc said I am very anemic right now. I've ordered some liquid iron and Vit D. 

Also, I was told my estradiol levels were high?


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 28, 2016)

HereIam said:


> Thank for the quick feedback!
> 
> Last Feb I had lab work done and levels came back at 264 (different test site) and 2 years before that they came back at 224.
> 
> ...



You could try AI-Monotherapy.  It would lower your E2 a bit and increase your TT.

Definitely treat your anemia and low Vitamin D.  It will help you feel a lot better.  I take 10,000iu of vitamin D daily.  You should check b12 too.

Why did you go off TRT?


----------



## HereIam (Jul 28, 2016)

Megatron28 said:


> You could try AI-Monotherapy.  It would lower your E2 a bit and increase your TT.
> 
> Definitely treat your anemia and low Vitamin D.  It will help you feel a lot better.  I take 10,000iu of vitamin D daily.  You should check b12 too.
> 
> Why did you go off TRT?



Well i never started trt. first package comes tomorrow. i want to start it to at least try. i feel like crap now.


----------



## Megatron28 (Jul 28, 2016)

HereIam said:


> Well i never started trt. first package comes tomorrow. i want to start it to at least try. i feel like crap now.



You may not need an AI at only 150mg per week.  You may want to hold off on that and check blood work in 6 weeks to see if the AI is needed.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 28, 2016)

IMO you shouldn't qualify for TRT from a competent doctor but anti-aging clinics tend to be in the field to make money more than helping patients. TT levels of 405ng/dl are fine.


----------



## Ryand (Aug 9, 2016)

Did the doc say anything about anemia? Your RBC count is fine but the other values could help explain fatigue


----------



## Dex (Aug 9, 2016)

The test injections should clear that anemia up. BTW, I just ran into a 80 year old man that just began TRT because he was feeling sluggish. His levels were 200+. That is a normal level for that age. We should never be that low in our 30s though.


----------

